# Ένα λαμπρό λογοτεχνικό φθινόπωρο



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2014)

Ο Κώστας Καλφόπουλος γράφει για την έκθεση βιβλίου στη Φρανκφούρτη (_Καθημερινή_)


----------

